# Forum camping trip?



## bcp

Idea from another thread.
 what say you all about doing a 3 or 4 day weekend camping trip somewhere?
 maybe Gettysburg or Williamsburg or even Va bch?
 Im not even opposed to something in Maryland that is closer for people.
 Im thinking something toward the end of july, but, thats up to everyone here, not just me.

 any Ideas?

 I picture the men folk sitting around drinking beer and smoking cigars while the kids play happily nearby, the women folk serving the men folk with beer and food when requested...

 maybe some of those people with the bigger accommodation's can make room for some of those that dont camp on a regular basis.
 I have room for another couple that would have only a couple girls.. NO BOYS IN THE CAMPER WITH SKILLET GIRL... you understand.

 ok, maybe the picture needs some adjustment also, at least, thats what panlady says, so, as soon as I get back from getting the pan gash closed in my head, I will be checking back in on this thread.


----------



## bcp

just thought of something.
 for the shy people, we get a campground that has WIFI, then you can hide in the camper or tent and talk to us through the forum. We can roll the occasional beer past the door for you.


----------



## workaholic

We are interested.  I have been looking for a good campground to terrorise.  Let us know which one.  They may have asked us not to return.  Ha.


----------



## BS Gal

Can you go some place that is near a Hilton or Holiday Inn or one that has cabins with real bathrooms?  If so, I'd go.


----------



## Dougstermd

Hey I am up for something. Specially Gettysburgh cause thats only like 40 minutes away from my house


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:


> Can you go some place that is near a Hilton or Holiday Inn or one that has cabins with real bathrooms?  If so, I'd go.





My camping trip last weekend ended up at a hotel.


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:


> My camping trip last weekend ended up at a hotel.



Dr told me the story about the spider you saw when he was re-planting your "tree" (not using the word "bush" for obvious reasons) and your reaction to it and then asking where you were going last weekend.  When you said "camping," he thought that was very, very funny.


----------



## Dougstermd

RoseRed said:


> My camping trip last weekend ended up at a hotel.



you can practice this weekend in my camper


----------



## Pandora

Anyone camping in Virgina 4th of July weekend?


----------



## bcp

Pandora said:


> Anyone camping in Virgina 4th of July weekend?


Im getting  back from the 20 day 5000+ mile camping trip on July 1, Im thinking that camping might be out on the 4th for me


----------



## bcp

workaholic said:


> We are interested.  I have been looking for a good campground to terrorise.  Let us know which one.  They may have asked us not to return.  Ha.


Ive been thrown out of the best over the years. they forget quickly and let you back...... the fools


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:


> Dr told me the story about the spider you saw when he was re-planting your "tree" (not using the word "bush" for obvious reasons) and your reaction to it and then asking where you were going last weekend.  When you said "camping," he thought that was very, very funny.



Let him laugh.  He told me a story about him & his brother camping and a spider...  





BTW... That sucker was HUGE!!!    I killed it with a stick.


----------



## Pandora

bcp said:


> Im getting  back from the 20 day 5000+ mile camping trip on July 1, Im thinking that camping might be out on the 4th for me



The 4th wouldn't be a good time frame anyway, because, there is no way to get a group of sites remotely close to one another, meaning, most places have been booked for awhile.

Where are you planning on visiting during this 5000 plus mile trip?


----------



## bcp

reminds me of a camping story from years ago when I was in good shape.

 we were at Kerr Dam camping.
 A friend and I had just finished the second bottle of tequila of the night when we all decided to go down to the beach and continue our partying.
 so, dave picks up the front of the beer cooler, I pick up the back and off we go.
 the path to the beach goes down a steep slope.. more like a cliff as I recall.
 anyway, dave trips at the edge and falls down the slope, he pulls the cooler with him, I dont let go, so along with dave and the cooler I go.
we bounce and tumble down the hill, beer flying all over the place from the cooler.
 we land at the bottom in the sand to find that the Army Corp of Engineers that run the campground are having a training meeting.

 dave pops up, grabs a beer and says to them,, you all look thirsty, anyone need a beer?

 Went pretty much downhill from then on


----------



## RoseRed

Why do I keep thinking BUCKSNORT!!!


----------



## Pandora

bcp said:


> reminds me of a camping story from years ago when I was in good shape.
> 
> we were at Kerr Dam camping.
> A friend and I had just finished the second bottle of tequila of the night when we all decided to go down to the beach and continue our partying.
> so, dave picks up the front of the beer cooler, I pick up the back and off we go.
> the path to the beach goes down a steep slope.. more like a cliff as I recall.
> anyway, dave trips at the edge and falls down the slope, he pulls the cooler with him, I dont let go, so along with dave and the cooler I go.
> we bounce and tumble down the hill, beer flying all over the place from the cooler.
> we land at the bottom in the sand to find that the Army Corp of Engineers that run the campground are having a training meeting.
> 
> dave pops up, grabs a beer and says to them,, you all look thirsty, anyone need a beer?
> 
> Went pretty much downhill from then on



  There is nothing better than getting snockered and going to sleep in a camper with the A/C cranked and humming.


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:


> Let him laugh.  He told me a story about him & his brother camping and a spider...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... That sucker was HUGE!!!    I killed it with a stick.



We used to tent camp in remote areas until a cow crapped in my shoe that I had left by the firepit one night.  Then we got a pop-up.  Once the kids were gone, we got rid of that.  I wouldn't mind camping if I had one of those really  great trailer things and we didn't have to be in a crowded campground.  I don't like those big campground places.  I'd rather be someplace remote, with real bathrooms.


----------



## bcp

those trailer things have real bathrooms.
 we have a tub, a shower, toilet, sink, medicine cabinet etc..

 even have a door to the outside and a power fan in the ceiling incase you stink


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:


> We used to tent camp in remote areas until a cow crapped in my shoe that I had left by the firepit one night.  Then we got a pop-up.  Once the kids were gone, we got rid of that.  I wouldn't mind camping if I had one of those really  great trailer things and we didn't have to be in a crowded campground.  I don't like those big campground places.  I'd rather be someplace remote, with real bathrooms.



The last two times I went camping it rained like a mo-fo and I was miserable.  I was NOT about to do it again this year.


----------



## BS Gal

bcp said:


> those trailer things have real bathrooms.
> we have a tub, a shower, toilet, sink, medicine cabinet etc..
> 
> even have a door to the outside and a power fan in the ceiling incase you stink



Yeah, but don't you have to hook up to something to get rid of the "waste?"   Isn't that a stinky job?


----------



## Pandora

BS Gal said:


> Yeah, but don't you have to hook up to something to get rid of the "waste?"   Isn't that a stinky job?



That is what husbands are for.


----------



## bcp

BS Gal said:


> Yeah, but don't you have to hook up to something to get rid of the "waste?"   Isn't that a stinky job?


not bad actually. hook a hose up to a pipe in the ground, hook it to the trailer, then open a valve.

 I usually act retarded and pretend Im about to spray crap all over the campground and the people camping next to us do it for me... no problem.


----------



## BS Gal

bcp said:


> not bad actually. hook a hose up to a pipe in the ground, hook it to the trailer, then open a valve.
> 
> I usually act retarded and pretend Im about to spray crap all over the campground and the people camping next to us do it for me... no problem.



Oh, Desertrat could pull that off, also.  Maybe we'll go look for something small for the two of us.  LIKE A HILTON.    Actually, we have  a great place to camp in West VA, but you'd never be able to get your rig down there.


----------



## Pandora

I'm thinking RV with Robin Williams....


----------



## BS Gal

Look up Big Bend (I think) campground in West VA.  Very remote and very cool.  No hookups for electric or water, gotta bring your own drinking water, but there is a place to dump your waste.


----------



## bcp

BS Gal said:


> Look up Big Bend (I think) campground in West VA.  Very remote and very cool.  No hookups for electric or water, gotta bring your own drinking water, but there is a place to dump your waste.


I have my own electric, and my own water, as far as dumping waste,,, dont follow me back down the road for the first 30 miles or so when we leave.


----------



## clevalley

Pandora said:


> Anyone camping in Virgina 4th of July weekend?



Gonna be in VA Beach!


----------



## clevalley

bcp said:


> Idea from another thread.
> what say you all about doing a 3 or 4 day weekend camping trip somewhere?
> maybe Gettysburg or Williamsburg or even Va bch?
> Im not even opposed to something in Maryland that is closer for people.
> Im thinking something toward the end of july, but, thats up to everyone here, not just me.
> 
> any Ideas?
> 
> I picture the men folk sitting around drinking beer and smoking cigars while the kids play happily nearby, the women folk serving the men folk with beer and food when requested...
> 
> maybe some of those people with the bigger accommodation's can make room for some of those that dont camp on a regular basis.
> I have room for another couple that would have only a couple girls.. NO BOYS IN THE CAMPER WITH SKILLET GIRL... you understand.
> 
> ok, maybe the picture needs some adjustment also, at least, thats what panlady says, so, as soon as I get back from getting the pan gash closed in my head, I will be checking back in on this thread.



Gettysburg or Bethpage 

Bethpage has the freshwater lake - two pools and it is a clean place...


----------



## Pandora

clevalley said:


> Gettysburg or Bethpage
> 
> Bethpage has the freshwater lake - two pools and it is a clean place...



With all the rain we've had, that lake would be like swimming in a porta potty.


----------



## clevalley

BS Gal said:


> Look up Big Bend (I think) campground in West VA.  Very remote and very cool.  *No hookups for electric or water*, gotta bring your own drinking water, but there is a place to dump your waste.



Screw that!  

I want 30amp and water : I gotta have the A/C and satellite.  I have a generator, but that puppy is loud!

If I want to rough it, I go camping with the Boy Scouts - they won't let me bring the trailer!


----------



## clevalley

Pandora said:


> With all the rain we've had, that lake would be like swimming in a porta potty.



By the end of July it should be calmed down.


----------



## Pandora

clevalley said:


> By the end of July it should be calmed down.



Hopefully...


----------



## BuddyLee

RoseRed said:


> Why do I keep thinking BUCKSNORT!!!


I've been to one of those.  Good thing it was my last one.


----------



## Kain99

A forum camping trip would be a blast!


----------



## BuddyLee

Kain99 said:


> A forum camping trip would be a blast!


Indeed.  Just let a brotha' know and I'm there.


----------



## Dougstermd

so when Is SNAFU this year???


----------



## otter

bcp said:


> Idea from another thread.
> what say you all about doing a 3 or 4 day weekend camping trip somewhere?
> maybe Gettysburg or Williamsburg or even Va bch?
> Im not even opposed to something in Maryland that is closer for people.
> Im thinking something toward the end of july, but, thats up to everyone here, not just me.
> 
> any Ideas?
> 
> I picture the men folk sitting around drinking beer and smoking cigars while the kids play happily nearby, the women folk serving the men folk with beer and food when requested...
> 
> maybe some of those people with the bigger accommodation's can make room for some of those that dont camp on a regular basis.
> I have room for another couple that would have only a couple girls.. NO BOYS IN THE CAMPER WITH SKILLET GIRL... you understand.
> 
> ok, maybe the picture needs some adjustment also, at least, thats what panlady says, so, as soon as I get back from getting the pan gash closed in my head, I will be checking back in on this thread.



Put down that crack pipe.


----------



## Dymphna

BS Gal said:


> We used to tent camp in remote areas until a cow crapped in my shoe that I had left by the firepit one night.  Then we got a pop-up.  Once the kids were gone, we got rid of that.  I wouldn't mind camping if I had one of those really  great trailer things and we didn't have to be in a crowded campground.  I don't like those big campground places.  I'd rather be someplace remote, with real bathrooms.


A cow??? You were camping in a pasture?


----------



## CMC122

Pandora said:


> There is nothing better than getting snockered and going to sleep in a camper with the A/C cranked and humming.


That is the best sleep


----------



## BS Gal

Dymphna said:


> A cow??? You were camping in a pasture?



  No.  There were just some cows that wandered thru the campground.


----------



## Dymphna

BS Gal said:


> No.  There were just some cows that wandered thru the campground.


And you actually saw these cows?  Cause, I'm thinking about a couple of years ago, Huntr went camping and during the night, a "cow" took a dump in the field where they were camping.

The "cow" kinda looked like this:


----------



## BS Gal

Dymphna said:


> And you actually saw these cows?  Cause, I'm thinking about a couple of years ago, Huntr went camping and during the night, a "cow" took a dump in the field where they were camping.
> 
> The "cow" kinda looked like this:



:shock:  Yes.  We actually saw the cows.  Cows snore, also, and, contrary to popular belief, are not tippable.


----------



## bcp

Dymphna said:


> And you actually saw these cows?  Cause, I'm thinking about a couple of years ago, Huntr went camping and during the night, a "cow" took a dump in the field where they were camping.
> 
> * The "cow" kinda looked like this*:


well, ok,,, but you,re gonna be the one to milk the damn thing.


----------



## CMC122

A nice early fall trip would be good!  That way tenters would be comfortable too  We could find someplace with cabins, tenter sites and RV sites......... like Point Lookout


----------



## toppick08

CMC122 said:


> A nice early fall trip would be good!  That way tenters would be comfortable too  We could find someplace with cabins, tenter sites and RV sites......... like Point Lookout


----------



## bcp

CMC122 said:


> A nice early fall trip would be good!  That way tenters would be comfortable too  We could find someplace with cabins, tenter sites and RV sites......... like Point Lookout


Jellystone campgrounds have cabins, tent sites, sites for the larger hard to park trailers. They also have activities for the kids.
 There is a jellystone in Hagerstown I think not to far from gettysburg, or, the one in Luray is pretty nice too.


----------



## bcp

typical Jellystone Campground


----------



## clevalley

bcp said:


> Jellystone campgrounds have cabins, tent sites, sites for the larger hard to park trailers. They also have activities for the kids.
> There is a jellystone in Hagerstown I think not to far from gettysburg, or, the one in Luray is pretty nice too.





I would be up for a trip to Jellystone; either Hagerstown (just redone water park area) or Luray.


----------



## CMC122

I am not allowed to pull the camper myself (he's skeered I'll drive it better then him) and I know my husband is not going to go camping with a bunch of people from the forums  So hopefully when ya'll get this planned I'll have acquired a tent and be there


----------



## huntr1

CMC122 said:


> I am not allowed to pull the camper myself (he's skeered I'll drive it better then him) and I know my husband is not going to go camping with a bunch of people from the forums  So hopefully when ya'll get this planned I'll have acquired a tent and be there


I'll hook you up.  I've got about a dozen tents of various sizes, from 2 kid up to one bigger than some apartments I've seen.


----------



## bcp

CMC122 said:


> I am not allowed to pull the camper myself (he's skeered I'll drive it better then him) and I know my husband is not going to go camping with a bunch of people from the forums So hopefully when ya'll get this planned I'll have acquired a tent and be there


PanLady is skeered to yank the camper right now, I figure that when we hit the mid west and we are on those long straight uncroweded highways, Shes a yanking it and giving me a break.


----------



## CMC122

huntr1 said:


> I'll hook you up. I've got about a dozen tents of various sizes, from 2 kid up to one bigger than some apartments I've seen.


----------



## Dymphna

CMC122 said:


>


It's an illness of his.  The doctors are at a loss to explain it....and apparently, it's gotten worse.  Last I knew he only had 9 of them


----------



## huntr1

Dymphna said:


> Last I knew he only had 9 of them


----------



## CMC122

Dymphna said:


> It's an illness of his. The doctors are at a loss to explain it....and apparently, it's gotten worse. Last I knew he only had 9 of them


No way


----------



## CMC122

huntr1 said:


>


Where do you get them all?  

I've got an add on Freecycle and here looking for any that people don't use anymore


----------



## huntr1

CMC122 said:


> No way


Way.

I've lost count of the number of cast iron skillets I've collected for campfire cooking.


----------



## huntr1

CMC122 said:


> Where do you get them all?
> 
> I've got an add on Freecycle and here looking for any that people don't use anymore


freecycle, yardsales and store sales.

You can borrow whenever you need.


----------



## Dymphna

CMC122 said:


> No way


You thought he was kidding?  Boy don't kid about his camping gear.


----------



## CMC122

huntr1 said:


> freecycle, yardsales and store sales.
> 
> You can borrow whenever you need.


Sweet!  I'll be in contact soon


----------



## Cowgirl

bcp said:


> reminds me of a camping story from years ago when I was in good shape.
> 
> we were at Kerr Dam camping.



Kerr Lake is THE best place to camp.


----------



## GWguy

Cowgirl said:


> Kerr Lake is THE best place to camp.



Where's that ?


----------



## Cowgirl

GWguy said:


> Where's that ?



The lake is between the VA and NC border.  The Army Corps of Engineers runs campgrounds all round the lake.  It's a HUGE freshwater lake (800 miles of shoreline), no mosquitoes, and great fishing and boating.  The campsites are usually pretty private, good beaches, bathhouses within walking distance.  Every site has a water hook up, and some have electric.  It's a great place to go.


----------



## BS Gal

Dymphna said:


> You thought he was kidding?  Boy don't kid about his camping gear.



I think you need to get him a tentnus shot.


----------



## CMC122

Cowgirl said:


> The lake is between the VA and NC border. The Army Corps of Engineers runs campgrounds all round the lake. It's a HUGE freshwater lake (800 miles of shoreline), no mosquitoes, and great fishing and boating. The campsites are usually pretty private, good beaches, bathhouses within walking distance. Every site has a water hook up, and some have electric. It's a great place to go.


That looks like my kinda place  Beautiful views, fishing and privacy!


----------



## Cowgirl

CMC122 said:


> That looks like my kinda place  Beautiful views, fishing and privacy!



It's great.  I've been going for as long as I can remember. BF said he might want to do something different this year.


----------



## CMC122

Cowgirl said:


> It's great. I've been going for as long as I can remember. BF said he might want to do something different this year.


You never know, you may like it  And if not just plan a long weekend there yourself


----------



## Elle

I'd love to do a forum camping trip but this year is already all booked for us - and I'm researching now for next year.  

The first weekend in October I'm meeting some people from rv.net at Point Lookout for a mini gathering if anyone else would want to join us.  This will be the last weekend the lighthouse is open to the public for the year.  We'll all be in the full hook up loop.


----------



## GWguy

Cowgirl said:


> It's great.  I've been going for as long as I can remember. BF said he might want to do something different this year.





CMC122 said:


> You never know, you may like it  And if not just plan a long weekend there yourself



:wave:  I'll go with ya!!

Just found this on the Kerr website:


> Kerr Lake State Recreation Area  »  Welcome!
> Facilities Closed Due to High Water ... details ±
> Kerr Lake is currently about three feet above normal and some park facilities are closed. The lake level is decreasing and closed facilities are being opened as conditions allow.
> 
> Boat Ramp Closures:
> 
> The boat ramp on the South side of Nutbush is closed as is the ramp at JC Cooper Campground. If lake levels continue to decrease, both ramps should be open soon.
> 
> Campsite Closures:
> 
> All of Hibernia Area #3 Camp loop is closed.
> All of Nubush Area #4 Camp loop is closed
> Campgrounds at Henderson Point, Satterwhite Point/JC Cooper, Bullocksville, County Line and Kimball Point all have some campsites closed as well.
> 
> Some high water impacts appear likely for Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> Daily lake level reports, hourly lake levels and lake level predictions can be found at: Roanoke River Basin--John H. Kerr Project
> 
> For more information, contact the park office at 252-438-7791.


----------



## Cowgirl

CMC122 said:


> You never know, you may like it  And if not just plan a long weekend there yourself



Or a girls' weekend!


----------



## Cowgirl

GWguy said:


> :wave:  I'll go with ya!!
> 
> Just found this on the Kerr website:



Wow...the lake level is really high.  Last year it was too low.....  hopefully the water will go down a bit before July or August.


----------



## desertrat

BS Gal said:


> No.  There were just some cows that wandered thru the campground.





Cowgirl said:


> Kerr Lake is THE best place to camp.



Is that the one where they have some boat access only camp sites?


----------



## Cowgirl

desertrat said:


> Is that the one where they have some boat access only camp sites?



Hmm...I don't have a boat, so I'm not sure.  I don't think so, though.


----------



## bcp

Cowgirl said:


> Wow...the lake level is really high. Last year it was too low..... hopefully the water will go down a bit before July or August.


thats nothing, Ive been there before when section "A" (for those that know the place) has had the tables underwater. 

 3 ft is only a mild flood. 
besides, it looks like most of the closings are over on the nutbush creek area, thats the section across the lake from the dam, and its fairly low lying.


----------



## Cowgirl

bcp said:


> thats nothing, Ive been there before when section "A" (for those that know the place) has had the tables underwater.
> 
> 3 ft is only a mild flood.
> besides, it looks like most of the closings are over on the nutbush creek area, thats the section across the lake from the dam, and its fairly low lying.



I remember in the summer of 94 (I think) we got flooded out.  You couldn't even drive some of the roads, and all the picnic tables were out of sight.  I think a damn had broken up river. I always thought it was cool to see the water rings so high on the trees from past floods.


----------



## CMC122

Cowgirl said:


> Or a girls' weekend!


Those are great


----------



## clevalley

Looking at my calendar - June is booked already with camping trips, either personal or BSA ones.  July is the same...

August is open right now I am going to call around and get some information from local campgrounds.

I was thinking of staying local (Callaway) so people who do not want to camp can stop by and say hi.


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> Looking at my calendar - June is booked already with camping trips, either personal or BSA ones.  July is the same...
> 
> August is open right now I am going to call around and get some information from local campgrounds.
> 
> I was thinking of staying local (Callaway) so people who do not want to camp can stop by and say hi.



.plus Roses is close by.....


----------



## clevalley

toppick08 said:


> .plus Roses is close by.....





We have to get Zakk a fake ID and some ones though.


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> We have to get Zakk a fake ID and some ones though.


----------



## bcp

having just spent almost 7 hours coming back from Virginia Beach, the Majority of the time (almost 3 hours) getting to and over the Potomac River Bridge on 301, I can honestly say that an instate, SOMD area location might be best.


----------



## sockgirl77

Have we set a date yet?


----------



## CMC122

We spent Thanksgiving at Take it Easy  It was a blast   We were the only vacationing campers there

If ya'll keep it local I'll probally have a few open sleep spots in the CMCamper


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:


> We spent Thanksgiving at Take it Easy  It was a blast   We were the only vacationing campers there
> 
> If ya'll keep it local I'll probally have a few open sleep spots in the CMCamper



-1.


----------



## LexiGirl75

*This weeks K-mart Sales Flyer*

$149.99


----------



## sockgirl77

LexiGirl75 said:


> $149.99



Damn. It's November already. Where has this year gone?


----------



## LexiGirl75

sockgirl77 said:


> Damn. It's November already. Where has this year gone?



 I hate that date stamp. It's actually May 11th. I need to figure out how to remove it altogether.


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> having just spent almost 7 hours coming back from Virginia Beach, the Majority of the time (almost 3 hours) getting to and over the Potomac River Bridge on 301, I can honestly say that an instate, SOMD area location might be best.



It took me about 1/2 hour. What time did you come through? We came over the bridge about 3:00.

Soooo where and when are we going?


----------



## mAlice

You couldn't pay me enough to attend an open invite forum function.


----------



## toppick08

mAlice said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to attend an open invite forum function.



Why not ?


----------



## Magnum

It would have to be late summer for me to be able to make it, maybe Labor day weekend


----------



## gumby

What about Dennis Point Marina? That use to be a kickin' campsite.


----------



## yankee44

gumby said:


> What about Dennis Point Marina? That use to be a kickin' campsite.



Can you get our big rigs in there?


----------



## sockgirl77

Magnum said:


> It would have to be late summer for me to be able to make it, maybe Labor day weekend



Remind me not to drink around you. TIA.


----------



## Magnum

sockgirl77 said:


> Remind me not to drink around you. TIA.


----------



## sockgirl77

Magnum said:


>



I'm friendly.


----------



## Magnum

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm friendly.



:shrug: I think there's alot of friendly people around :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Magnum said:


> :shrug: I think there's alot of friendly people around :shrug:



I've heard.


----------



## toppick08

Magnum said:


>



......get lucky by Loverboy


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> It took me about 1/2 hour. What time did you come through? We came over the bridge about 3:00.
> 
> Soooo where and when are we going?


 
 the details are still a bit unclear,, ok, so maybe there are no details yet,

 I came over at about 5 ~5:30.


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> the details are still a bit unclear,, ok, so maybe there are no details yet,
> 
> I came over at about 5 ~5:30.



I think we should make it at the Luray Jellystone on the weekend of the 19th and 20th of July. They have it all. Alot for the kids and alot of cabins and tent sites.


----------



## sockgirl77

yankee44 said:


> I think we should make it at the Luray Jellystone on the weekend of the 19th and 20th of July. They have it all. Alot for the kids and alot of cabins and tent sites.



I think you should keep it local so more people can attend.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> I think you should keep it local so more people can attend.


 why you cant attend if its at Jellystone in Luray? thats a great campground and not really that far.


----------



## yankee44

sockgirl77 said:


> I think you should keep it local so more people can attend.



If it is local myself and bcp probably wont be able to go because I have yet to find any place local that we would be able to fit our rigs.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> why you cant attend if its at Jellystone in Luray? thats a great campground and not really that far.


Because I cannot get away from my kids that long. Plus I work on Saturdays.


yankee44 said:


> If it is local myself and bcp probably wont be able to go because I have yet to find any place local that we would be able to fit our rigs.



That's awful. I have friends that have big campers and they have no problem around here.


----------



## yankee44

sockgirl77 said:


> Because I cannot get away from my kids that long. Plus I work on Saturdays.
> 
> 
> That's awful. I have friends that have big campers and they have no problem around here.



Where do they go?


----------



## sockgirl77

yankee44 said:


> Where do they go?



Point Lookout and T's Cove. I think that T's Cove is private though.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Point Lookout and T's Cove. I think that T's Cove is private though.


I bring my dog with me when I camp, this excludes all state parks in Maryland, the maryland politicians hate dogs,,, but, he is mexican so maybe he can get some kind of waiver if I claim he is not legally here/


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> I bring my dog with me when I camp, this excludes all state parks in Maryland, the maryland politicians hate dogs,,, but, he is mexican so maybe he can get some kind of waiver if I claim he is not legally here/


There are plenty of campgrounds nearby that are not State parks.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> There are plenty of campgrounds nearby that are not State parks.


Im up for anything.
 all I need is 30 amp electric and enough room to stick a camper and my truck.

 I thought Toms Cove was on the eastern shore?


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> Im up for anything.
> all I need is 30 amp electric and enough room to stick a camper and my truck.
> 
> I thought Toms Cove was on the eastern shore?



Same here. Up for anything. I have 3 kids though and I would think alot of the other people that would come have kids too, so where ever we go should at least have a pool and a playground for them.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Im up for anything.
> all I need is 30 amp electric and enough room to stick a camper and my truck.
> 
> I thought Toms Cove was on the eastern shore?



T's Cove is in Bushwood. I'm thinking that it's private though. It's small but it's big enough for a huge camper. I've been there in one.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> T's Cove is in Bushwood. I'm thinking that it's private though. It's small but it's big enough for a huge camper. I've been there in one.


Im not having much luck finding it on the net, do you have a link to it?


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Im not having much luck finding it on the net, do you have a link to it?



Nope. That's probably because it's most likely private. I just sent a text out to someone who recently stayed there.


----------



## wineo

Camp Merryland on St. Georges Island has a lot to offer, no pool, but plenty of Potomac River.  Just a thought.


----------



## sockgirl77

wineo said:


> Camp Merryland on St. Georges Island has a lot to offer, no pool, but plenty of Potomac River.  Just a thought.



I stayed in one of their cabins a few years back. It was really nice. It was huge. Good people.


----------



## itsbob

yankee44 said:


> If it is local myself and bcp probably wont be able to go because I have yet to find any place local that we would be able to fit our rigs.



I'm hoping someone got a picture of the Winnebago in our yard this weekend.  No tents, but we had a Winni and a pop up!


----------



## GWguy

itsbob said:


> I'm hoping someone got a picture of the Winnebago in our yard this weekend.  No tents, but we had a Winni and a pop up!



I did, and posted it, but I was asked to remove the photo.  They asked not to have their photos in any public forums....


----------



## itsbob

GWguy said:


> I did, and posted it, but I was asked to remove the photo.  They asked not to have their photos in any public forums....



Not that it matters, but who didn't want their picture in a forum??

I'm hoping Jameo will get off of her rump and share her pictures.. I know she has some too!


----------



## GWguy

itsbob said:


> Not that it matters, but who didn't want their picture in a forum??
> 
> I'm hoping Jameo will get off of her rump and share her pictures.. I know she has some too!



I just looked at the photo... I thought the motorhome was in it, wasn't.  Only the camper.  Motorhome hadn't arrived yet.


----------



## Elle

yankee44 said:


> I think we should make it at the Luray Jellystone on the weekend of the 19th and 20th of July. They have it all. Alot for the kids and alot of cabins and tent sites.



We're heading there in October with another forumite family.


----------



## CMC122

bcp said:


> I bring my dog with me when I camp, this excludes all state parks in Maryland, the maryland politicians hate dogs,,, but, he is mexican so maybe he can get some kind of waiver if I claim he is not legally here/


There are dogs at PLO all the time


----------



## Dougstermd

itsbob said:


> Not that it matters, but who didn't want their picture in a forum??
> 
> I'm hoping Jameo will get off of her rump and share her pictures.. I know she has some too!



was not me:shrug:


----------



## unixpirate

yankee44 said:


> I think we should make it at the Luray Jellystone on the weekend of the 19th and 20th of July. They have it all. Alot for the kids and alot of cabins and tent sites.



You might want to check if Jellystone is still open. They were going belly up about a month ago. They are run by our software and access points. ie..turnstiles, smartgate readers etc.. They called us last month while I was in Cape Cod trying to sell some of the hardware back to us. 

It is a beautiful place.


----------



## LusbyMom

wineo said:


> Camp Merryland on St. Georges Island has a lot to offer, no pool, but plenty of Potomac River.  Just a thought.



We drove through there last fall.. no way can we take our camper through there. Barely got our truck around that mess. I have heard they are cleaning it up but when we went through we asked if they had electric and they said "sometimes". Extension cords were run all over the place.


----------



## yankee44

Elle said:


> We're heading there in October with another forumite family.



What weekend we are booked there 24,25 & 26 October.


----------



## bcp

could that be the weekend?


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> could that be the weekend?



If it is Book quick that is their Holloween weekend. And it is a blast.


----------



## Elle

yankee44 said:


> What weekend we are booked there 24,25 & 26 October.



We'll be there the same time.


----------



## bcp

I reckon I will be there too, have to make sure it does not conflict with pan ladies schedule first.
 I also just signed up for the Jellystone membership so I can save the 20% on my camping expenses.


----------



## Magnum

When Ya'll figure something out shoot me a PM


----------



## yankee44

I say we start a new thread and say this is when it will be. 

bcp, I will be at the American Heritage Campground in Williamsburg on 18-20 July, 1-4 Aug. and 29 Aug - 4 Sept. If you want to join us we are in site 42 all 3 times.


----------



## Elle

yankee44 said:


> bcp, I will be at the American Heritage Campground in Williamsburg on 18-20 July


  I considered going to Busch Gardens for DS's birthday this year but think we'll just have a family & friends party at home - should I change my mind though - we'll have to give you a shout - we loved the sites on the front row.


----------



## yankee44

Elle said:


> I considered going to Busch Gardens for DS's birthday this year but think we'll just have a family & friends party at home - should I change my mind though - we'll have to give you a shout - we loved the sites on the front row.



Sure come on down!!! We have season passes to Busch Gardens and Water Country.


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> Sure come on down!!! We have season passes to Busch Gardens and Water Country.


I like rich peoples

dont get to meet them that often though


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> I like rich peoples
> 
> dont get to meet them that often though



You must have mistaken for some one else
If you go twice the season passes pay for them selfs.

So when and where we metting I want to sit around and have a few with anyone that wants to show up.


----------



## vbailey

any one ever camp at the 3 seasons camp ground in Rohobeth beach? 
I loved it there...condos there now!!!!


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> I say we start a new thread and say this is when it will be.
> 
> bcp, I will be at the American Heritage Campground in Williamsburg on 18-20 July, 1-4 Aug. and 29 Aug - 4 Sept. If you want to join us we are in site 42 all 3 times.


  might be able to pull off one weekend here and there. Once schools starts for the youngun, its harder to get the three day span.

our next planned one is for june.
14th Perrysburg Ohio
15th oakdale WI
16th Kennebec SD
17th Sheridan WY
18th West Yellowstone. (actually in Montana)
doing day trips from here to Yellowstone and Grand Tetons
24th Sheridan WY
25th Hill City SD
 couple days of mt rushmore and the fun stuff around there.
27th Sioux City SD
28th North Utica Il
29th Streetsboro Oh
30th, back home.

 total trip is about 4600 miles plus the running in Yellowstone and Mt Rushmore area.

 Feel free to join us anywhere along the route.


----------



## vbailey

bcp said:


> might be able to pull off one weekend here and there. Once schools starts for the youngun, its harder to get the three day span.
> 
> our next planned one is for june.
> 14th Perrysburg Ohio
> 15th oakdale WI
> 16th Kennebec SD
> 17th Sheridan WY
> 18th West Yellowstone. (actually in Montana)
> doing day trips from here to Yellowstone and Grand Tetons
> 24th Sheridan WY
> 25th Hill City SD
> couple days of mt rushmore and the fun stuff around there.
> 27th Sioux City SD
> 28th North Utica Il
> 29th Streetsboro Oh
> 30th, back home.
> 
> total trip is about 4600 miles plus the running in Yellowstone and Mt Rushmore area.
> 
> Feel free to join us anywhere along the route.



What will that cost you in gas? we did a road trip last yr, and yr before, we loved it.


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> You must have mistaken for some one else
> If you go twice the season passes pay for them selfs.
> 
> So when and where we metting I want to sit around and have a few with anyone that wants to show up.



 how about this weekend at the holiday campground in Greensboro, from there it is a short run to the drive in movie in Delaware, this weekend they are showing the new Indiana Jones and Narnia.
 I think its like 7 bucks to get in to the drive in. I go a few times every summer. anyway, if we went up friday night, or early saturday morning it wouldnt be too bad.
 Pan Lady cant do this weekend  but me and skillet girl can.


----------



## bcp

vbailey said:


> *What will that cost you in gas?* we did a road trip last yr, and yr before, we loved it.


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> might be able to pull off one weekend here and there. Once schools starts for the youngun, its harder to get the three day span.
> 
> our next planned one is for june.
> 14th Perrysburg Ohio
> 15th oakdale WI
> 16th Kennebec SD
> 17th Sheridan WY
> 18th West Yellowstone. (actually in Montana)
> doing day trips from here to Yellowstone and Grand Tetons
> 24th Sheridan WY
> 25th Hill City SD
> couple days of mt rushmore and the fun stuff around there.
> 27th Sioux City SD
> 28th North Utica Il
> 29th Streetsboro Oh
> 30th, back home.
> 
> total trip is about 4600 miles plus the running in Yellowstone and Mt Rushmore area.
> 
> Feel free to join us anywhere along the route.



Man I wish i could join you that sounds like a great trip. I have to save my leave because we are going to England for Christmas and New Year. (wife is Brittish)
Next year we are doing 3 weeks in New England.


----------



## vbailey

Yep!!! Thats why we are staying close to home this yr. We are taking a month off next yr and going cross country with the 5th wheel.  What do you have rv or motorhome?


----------



## bcp

seriously though, it looks like gas will be between 2200 and 2500 for the total trip.


----------



## bcp

vbailey said:


> Yep!!! Thats why we are staying close to home this yr. We are taking a month off next yr and going cross country with the 5th wheel.  What do you have rv or motorhome?


I have a 35ft tag along. Im figuring on 11mpg for the trip.


----------



## yankee44

vbailey said:


> Yep!!! Thats why we are staying close to home this yr. We are taking a month off next yr and going cross country with the 5th wheel.  What do you have rv or motorhome?



This


----------



## vbailey

2 yrs ago we spent $1000.00 in gas, went to ohio couple days ( Sandusky ) and then to upper state Michigan, great trip.
Last year we went to Kentucky, great trip also......kentucky is really cool, so many places to see there.


----------



## vbailey

yankee44 said:


> This



what is This????


----------



## vbailey

got ya.....very nice


----------



## yankee44

vbailey said:


> what is This????



You dont see the attachment?


----------



## vbailey

where did you get it? local? we like economy rv, we have bought both our travel trailer and then our 5th wheel from them....They have been very good to us!!!!


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> Man I wish i could join you that sounds like a great trip. I have to save my leave because we are going to England for Christmas and New Year. (wife is Brittish)
> Next year we are doing 3 weeks in New England.


England sounds like a great trip.
 We do Puerto Rico due to the wifes mother being from there.
 plus we try and do at least one road trip each summer.
 last year was Canada
 year before was Florida
 Arkansas
Tennessee 

 the year we drove to Tennessee we also did a flight to San Diego.

 This year it has to be just the one road trip and some shorter weekend trips. (poverty sucks)


----------



## yankee44

vbailey said:


> where did you get it? local? we like economy rv, we have bought both our travel trailer and then our 5th wheel from them....They have been very good to us!!!!



Economy is good. We bought our tag along from them had it a year and traded it on the 5er at a place back home in New York. Economy gave us such a good deal on the other one that we got 3k more than we paid for it when we traded it.


----------



## vbailey

Good deal.....they also gave us a great trade in value on our travel trailer, and then they sold it the very next day. said they sold 28 rv's in 2 weeks when we got the 5th wheel.  Just last summer end of June.  Hubby really likes the way it pulls.


----------



## bcp

our new fifth wheel.
 it tows pretty easy.


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> our new fifth wheel.
> it tows pretty easy.


----------



## vbailey

We plan to go to Pa for a few days and then to Kings Fest at Kings Dominon Va. We have 2 weeks but we plan everything last minute so we really will not know untill a couple days before. We decided to go to Kentucky the day before our vacation. We take the Woodall book and the laptop and find what we want that way..on the go!!!


----------



## Elle

yankee44 said:


> Sure come on down!!! We have season passes to Busch Gardens and Water Country.



Us too.  We went in April to activate them but probably won't make it back any more this year though unless it's a spur of the moment trip b/c we have at least one (but more like 2 or 3) weekend camping trips planned every month until November.  At least we used them at SW and will use them again there when we go back in August (also planning to go to BG Tampa in August) so they will pay for themselves this year.


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> What weekend we are booked there 24,25 & 26 October.


Hey, what a coincident, I'm booked for those days too.
 I heard somewhere they do halloween right for the kids.
 it be me, panlady, skilletgirl 12 and her friend 12


----------



## Dougstermd

bcp said:


> our new fifth wheel.
> it tows pretty easy.




I thought I already told you I did not want you posting personal picks of me from the BBQ


----------



## bcp

Holy doo doo, you all werent joking about it filling fast.
 I reserved on line for a regular pull through with full hookups, they responded that all they had was red carpet sites left. so I called them.

 I just got the last red carpet site for that weekend.

 unreal.


----------



## clevalley

sockgirl77 said:


> I think you should keep it local so more people can attend.





yankee44 said:


> If it is local myself and bcp probably wont be able to go because I have yet to find any place local that we would be able to fit our rigs.



Take It Easy can fit big rigs - mine is classed at 31 and I can get NO problems - they have 30 and 50 amp service.

I just got in town yesterday and was playing catch-up today... I am going to call them tomorrow.  

I am booked through July so it could not be until August or September... my 40th b-day is August 23rd - we could book it then and have one hell of a party - or we can do it whenever...


----------



## Dougstermd

clevalley said:


> Take It Easy can fit big rigs - mine is classed at 31 and I can get NO problems - they have 30 and 50 amp service.
> 
> I just got in town yesterday and was playing catch-up today... I am going to call them tomorrow.
> 
> I am booked through July so it could not be until August or September... my 40th b-day is August 23rd - we could book it then and have one hell of a party - or we can do it whenever...



august 23 thats bristol.

I most likely will be at Farmer Bobs Campground in Bristol TN that weekend:


----------



## Dougstermd

I just book a week at Koa Williams port the first week the kids are out of school.


----------



## clevalley

Dougstermd said:


> august 23 thats bristol.
> 
> I most likely will be at Farmer Bobs Campground in Bristol TN that weekend:



We don't have to do that weekend... I will get some information and post tomorrow - from there we can work on dates.


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> Holy doo doo, you all werent joking about it filling fast.
> I reserved on line for a regular pull through with full hookups, they responded that all they had was red carpet sites left. so I called them.
> 
> I just got the last red carpet site for that weekend.
> 
> unreal.



This a great time. Bring lots of candy because all the kids come around to every site Trick or Treating. And who ever has the best decorated site wins a free weekend of camping the following year.

I booked our site when we pulled out at last years Holloween weekend.

I will have yankett 12 yankboy 14 and yankee doodle 3. and there will a thousand other kids there as well.

I Trick or Treat for beers.


----------



## yankee44

clevalley said:


> Take It Easy can fit big rigs - mine is classed at 31 and I can get NO problems - they have 30 and 50 amp service.
> 
> I just got in town yesterday and was playing catch-up today... I am going to call them tomorrow.
> 
> I am booked through July so it could not be until August or September... my 40th b-day is August 23rd - we could book it then and have one hell of a party - or we can do it whenever...



Sounds good. See if they have a weekend around that time that has around 10 sites open.


----------



## Elle

bcp said:


> Hey, what a coincident, I'm booked for those days too.
> I heard somewhere they do halloween right for the kids.
> it be me, panlady, skilletgirl 12 and her friend 12



We did a Halloween weekend last year at the Natural Bridge Yogi and the kids loved it - that's what sparked this trip for us - I assume they all do similar activities so it should be a good time.


----------



## LusbyMom

Elle said:


> We did a Halloween weekend last year at the Natural Bridge Yogi and the kids loved it - that's what sparked this trip for us - I assume they all do similar activities so it should be a good time.



Did you go to the Safari down there in Natural Bridge? We went a couple of years ago and it was a GREAT time.. We stayed at the KOA though because the Jellystone was booked by a group.


----------



## Elle

LusbyMom said:


> Did you go to the Safari down there in Natural Bridge? We went a couple of years ago and it was a GREAT time.. We stayed at the KOA though because the Jellystone was booked by a group.



Yes, it was amazing, if anyone ever visits that area that is a not to be missed attraction.  We did the wagon ride - everyone got a free bucket of feed so even though it cost more to ride the wagon it ended up being the same price if we would have bought a bucket for everyone plus we had a guided tour.  I got the most awesome pictures of DS feeding the buffalo and an elk trying to get an up close look at hubby.


----------



## bcp

now we need to figure out how many will be at Jellystone for October and see if they can stick us all in the same area.
 they might still have some smaller sites, some tent sites and possibly some cabins.
 It would be great to have a large group there.


 and, do I need to dress up to trick or treat for the beer?


----------



## clevalley

yankee44 said:


> Sounds good. See if they have a weekend around that time that has around 10 sites open.



Ok - the owner is going to call me back, but for now all we need to do is pick out a date and get an idea of how many campers / tenters are going...

If you look at the map - Section B is for tents - A C and D are for campers... Section C would be the best choice since we could stay close to the tenters... Section C as been upgraded to sewer and 30 or 50 amp service - plus we can have a campfire there.

I will get more details on price, reservations deposits and the like and post back when I hear more.

How about throwing out some dates in August or September?


----------



## yankee44

clevalley said:


> Ok - the owner is going to call me back, but for now all we need to do is pick out a date and get an idea of how many campers / tenters are going...
> 
> If you look at the map - Section B is for tents - A C and D are for campers... Section C would be the best choice since we could stay close to the tenters... Section C as been upgraded to sewer and 30 or 50 amp service - plus we can have a campfire there.
> 
> I will get more details on price, reservations deposits and the like and post back when I hear more.
> 
> How about throwing out some dates in August or September?



Lets shoot for arive 15 Aug and leave morning of 17 Aug.


----------



## Elle

yankee44 said:


> Lets shoot for arive 15 Aug and leave morning of 17 Aug.



I'll be in Disney again - ya'll have fun though!


----------



## clevalley

yankee44 said:


> Lets shoot for arive 15 Aug and leave morning of 17 Aug.



Sounds good to me - others?


----------



## bcp

could work here too


----------



## clevalley

I am going to call and talk to the owner, let them know the potential dates and lets go from there.


----------



## Dougstermd

Elle said:


> I'll be in Disney again - ya'll have fun though!



I will be getting back from Disney that thursday:


----------



## watercolor

Kain99 said:


> A forum camping trip would be a blast!




LOTS of fun!!!! We have a 2 room tent we could share with peeps!


----------



## yankee44

clevalley said:


> I am going to call and talk to the owner, let them know the potential dates and lets go from there.



Let us know what you find out and then I will start a new thread saying that that is when the date is and find out who all is going!!!


----------



## Elle

watercolor said:


> LOTS of fun!!!! We have a 2 room tent we could share with peeps!



We have a tent that we could loan to anyone that needs one


----------

